# Magtagpo, magkita and makilala



## Change1031

I was trying to translate this sentence: I was not lost before I met you. I found you and I became lost.

My attempt in the translation was *Hindi ako nanawala bago nagtagpo kita. Nagtayo kita at nagnawala ako.
*
But, later one of my friend said it was wrong and she suggested this as a correction: *Hindi ako nawawala bago kita nakilala. Nung nahanap kita doon ako nawala.
*
I used "magtagpo" as "to meet." But, later I found that "makilala" is also "to meet." My friend tried to explain it to me, but it got a little confusing. So my question is, what are the differences between "magtagpo" and "makilala," and when do I use which? She also mentioned that "magtagpo" is the same as "magkita," so are they synonym, because I thought that "magkita" means "to see each other."


----------



## DotterKat

Change1031 said:


> I was trying to translate this sentence: I was not lost before I met you. I found you and I became lost...



*Magtagpo* and *magkita* both mean _to meet someone_. *Makilala* means _to get to know someone._

As one progresses from simple to creative writing, it becomes necessary to shake off rigid pedantry. Thus, to preserve the emotional tone of your English text, you will have to use Tagalog words and constructions that are not directly equivalent. Here is one way of preserving the meaning and tone of your text:

_Tuwid ang aking landas bago tayo'y nagtagpo. Ngayong nakilala na kita, lahat ay naging masalimuot nguni't sa kabila ng lahat isang bagay lang ang malinaw. Mahal kita._


----------



## Change1031

After a brief research, I think I found the different meanings for those words.

*Makilala* means to know someone (or to get to know someone, going by your definition)
*Magkatagpo* means to meet by chance or to run into someone by chance
*Magtapo* means to meet up
*Magkita* means to see each other or to see someone

I want to see you = *Gusto kitang magkita.*
He wants to see me tomorrow = *Gusto niyong magita ko bukas.
*
Do you know my brother? = *Makikilala ka ba ng kuya ko?*
Yes, I know him = *Oo, makikilala ako niya. 
*
My sister and I are meeting at the movie = *Magtatagpo ang ate ko at ako sa sine.*
I'll meet you at the library tomorrow = *Magtatagpo kita sa library bukas.*
I'll see you at the library tomorrow = *Magkikita kita sa library bukas.
*
I ran into my mom at the store yesterday = *Nagkatagpo ako ny ina ko sa tindahan kahapon.*


----------



## mataripis

Alam ko ang kinalalagyan ko nang wala ka pa. Tila sa pakiramdam ko ay na wala ako sa sarili nang masilayan ka. This is the translation for post number 1.


----------



## grateph

Hi! 
I want to improve the translated version of this.

I want to see you = *Gusto kitang magkita.  (GUSTO KITANG MAKITA.)*
He wants to see me tomorrow = *Gusto niyong magita ko bukas.  (GUSTO NIYA AKONG MAKITA BUKAS.)*

Do you know my brother? = *Makikilala ka ba ng kuya ko? (Makikilala ka ba ng kuya ko means= Will your brother recognize me? the exact translation of the sentence in Filipino is KILALA MO BA ANG KUYA KO?)
*
Yes, I know him = *Oo, makikilala ako niya. (OO, KILALA KO SIYA.)*

My sister and I are meeting at the movie = *Magtatagpo ang ate ko at ako sa sine. (MAGKIKITA KAMI NG KAPATID KO SA SINEHAN)

*
I'll meet you at the library tomorrow = *Magtatagpo kita sa library bukas. (MAGKITA TAYO SA SILID-AKLATAN BUKAS)*
I'll see you at the library tomorrow = *Magkikita kita sa library bukas. (MAGKITA TAYO SA SILID-AKLATAN BUKAS)*

I ran into my mom at the store yesterday = *Nagkatagpo ako ny ina ko sa tindahan kahapon. (NAGKITA KAMI NG AKING INA SA TINDAHAN KAHAPON)*


----------

